

Bill Gates donates 25$ for each #RedNose25 tweet - bepolite
https://twitter.com/melindagates/status/601381709632937984

======
bepolite
__It know it 's his money and he has the right to spend it however he wants.
__

I 'm more interested in the psychological aspect of this action. Why do people
do do such stunts ( __25$ for each #RedNose25 __)? If you wanted to donate __X
__amount, why don 't you just do it? Whats the point of making people to do
shit before you spend on charity? __publicity __?

~~~
tosh
In this case I guess it is an effective way to create awareness. A lot of NGOs
spend huge amounts of money on advertisement (to get people to donate) :/

